# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Duesenberg 12-String Electric Mandola

## Petrus

Sweet looker! (NFI)



*Duesenberg Mandola 12-String in Black*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111370915917

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## catmandu2

I wanted this one-

----------


## Jim Garber

I don't know if I would call it a mandola. I would bet that it is tuned like an octave 12string guitar. Like the Vox mandoguitar.

----------


## Jacob

You would win that bet!

"Duesenberg Mandola 12-String Guitars are tuned an octave higher than ordinary 12-string guitars"

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Just in case anyone needs a reason to buy one of these:

----------

billhay4

----------


## barney 59

I saw Vince Gill on TV playing a Duesenberg mandola a while back. I didn't know what it was and posted on MC --just had a big "D" on it. Someone guessed "Duesenberg".  I looked them up --they are really a small guitar -not a true mandola it seems.

----------


## Petrus

They all look pretty awesome.  The guitar tuning doesn't bother me. With a little finagling they can be mandolized.  I've tuned a bass guitar to CGDA and CGCG.  Not sure how you could do it with 6 courses, but with a little figuring and maybe different strings you could get some 5ths tuning going on there.

----------


## Verne Andru

Yeah, I'm partial to the longhorns. I have 2 of the archtops with f-holes - one is a 6 and the other a 7 string.

The Dues looks nice, but a 5 or 4 string would be my choice. I have too many other guitars to want a small one.

----------

